# Problem with eggplant dip--advice needed



## Aurora (Jan 5, 2017)

I am trying to make an eggplant dip based on a Romanian recipe
that goes back to my grandmother, at least.. Instead of coming
out soft and mushy and blackish brown (ugly color) it came out as tiny
pieces of brown baked and fried eggplant (with garlic.) I baked it then
fried it with oil, then mashed it, but it needs a blender/crusher now.
It smells good and the taste isn't bad but not good either.
I hate to throw it away--it took much time.
You won't find this is a restaurant' it's really unusual.

This is my first experience cooking eggplant--and my last.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2017)

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/romanian-eggplant-dip-50122015


----------



## Aurora (Jan 5, 2017)

According to this recipe above I cooked it wrong. I followed another recipe on the internet.
I wonder how I can fix it. Theres little eggplant left, by the way, when you are done.

Thanks radishrose


----------



## Lon (Jan 5, 2017)

Feed it to the dogs & cats. It's not fit for Human Consumption


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2017)

I am not familiar with the Romanian dip, but it seems similar to the middle eastern baba ganoush. If you have a food processor try smoothing it out, mix with the other ingredients, how bad can it be?  Good luck I hope you
ll like it after all.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 5, 2017)

Aurora, I would strain the eggplant to get rid of the black bits, then puree it.  I add baked eggplant, pureed (baba ganoush) to my hummus, blended with my immersion blending tool, a bit of lemon juice, garlic, salt, spoonful of tahini, touch of cayenne and olive oil and it makes a nice dip.


----------

